# Destiny, Luck or circumstances  ??



## Yahia Al Shaer (Apr 22, 2009)

May be , the following topic which was published in Britains-Smallwars.com, would reflect my life story (as a beginning) ...​ 
In the hopem that the administration would dedicate a chapter to
the SUEZ WARS ... then a lot will be published ...​ 



> *Destiny, Luck or circumstances ??*
> *Luck or mere circumstances may have played their major part in my life. I was born in Port-Said on December 18th., 1937, grown up and spent my childhood and the early teen years in this Multicultural, half European City with its various civilisations. *​
> *As the rest of the Port Said citizens, our life was bound to the Suez Canal, my father who was working as Engineer at the International Suez Canal Company ). Witness of some modern Egyptian History Living in Port Said was a coincidence of life, that helped to witness the most critical era of the modern.*​
> 
> ...


----------



## John A Silkstone (Apr 22, 2009)

My elder brother was doing his National Service in Port Said in 1947. Your write up makes interesting reading.


----------



## Bombardier (Apr 23, 2009)

Good reading mate.
Perhpas you could create your own Blog here.
My father was in the parachute regiment and was on his way to the Suez when he became Ill and was taken to egypt.


----------



## Yahia Al Shaer (Apr 23, 2009)

John A Silkstone said:


> My elder brother was doing his National Service in Port Said in 1947. Your write up makes interesting reading.


 

Thanks John

It is history by now 

Our nations "Great Britain and Egypt" have deep historical, cultural and intellectual ties, that keep the relationships between  "both" of them 
 un touchable §despite the politiciansÄ mistakes.

I have positive memories and would never give those up, for the sake of
any thing



Dr. Yahia Al Shaer


----------



## Yahia Al Shaer (Apr 23, 2009)

Bombardier said:


> Good reading mate.
> Perhpas you could create your own Blog here.
> My father was in the parachute regiment and was on his way to the Suez when he became Ill and was taken to egypt.


 

Thanks a lot for your lines and kind offer

There is a lot to write about those days ....

Dis your father land in El Gamil or followed by ship later on  with other CRMs ????

No one can beleive it, that I have won some FRIENDS , of those who have 
been "Parachuted" in El Gamil Airport John Bishop and others ... , of CRM 40 Ron ... of  CRM 45 James  and "Agnus"  and many others from the "BSW" forum members as well as many other commerades the UK Navy 

Regarding the blog ... it is not looking for a blog , but try to insert a lot
within a dedicated cahpter for the Suez War , in this way , it is available 
within your domain ... 

You might have had a look at my "Other Side of the Coin" domains 

In any case, 

Let me think it over


Sincerely yours 


Dr. Yahia Al Shaer


----------



## Bombardier (Apr 23, 2009)

New Forum Titled 'The Suez' created and can be found under 'CONFLICTS'


----------



## Bombardier (Apr 23, 2009)

Im not exactly sure where my father landed or where he went in egypt, I have asked him but his memory is not was it was.


----------



## Yahia Al Shaer (Apr 23, 2009)

Bombardier said:


> New Forum Titled 'The Suez' created and can be found under 'CONFLICTS'


 
Thank you sooooooo much

Shall act immediately and the beginning, will be to copy lots of topics, including my topics in BSW 

This will include lots of info , table, documents, maps and and photos as well .

When the contents are lots of large photos,  the URL will be displayed, so that we save the soring area and save space.

Hope, that we shall contribute, to document an era in the history for many years to come



Dr. Yahia Al Shaer


----------



## Yahia Al Shaer (Apr 23, 2009)

Bombardier said:


> Im not exactly sure where my father landed or where he went in egypt, I have asked him but his memory is not was it was.


 
That is life.

It is similar to my friend RON, who is not in well shape by now ...

I really hope, that he is better by now


Dr. Yahia Al Shaer


----------

